# Google- Add Apples to Your Diet for a Happy Belly - Food and Drink Digital (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Add Apples to Your Diet for a Happy Belly**Food and Drink Digital (press release)*However, did you know that 15 percent of Americans suffer from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), nearly ten times that of Celiac Disease? Deanna Segrave-Daly, registered dietitian on behalf of Tree Top, believes that Americans will start to discuss *IBS* *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

